# I thought some might like this...



## MsDeb (Dec 23, 2014)

IF you are a person who celebrates the birth of Jesus part of Christmas I thought you might like this. I heard it for the first time yesterday and thought of us with our beloved little herds.  You've really got to listen all the way to the end to get it...as per instructions by the DJ, or you may not take it seriously... (although the you tube version with pictures does make more of a point than just hearing it on radio.)
So...enjoy, if you are so inclined.  (You may have to copy/paste the link.)

Carol of the Fryers


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2014)

Love it! Gonna copy and post this on TEG.


----------



## goatgurl (Dec 23, 2014)

thanks MsDeb, that was great


----------



## Baymule (Dec 23, 2014)

Just played for my DH, he loved it!


----------

